# 22 ammo at Cabela's



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Holy crapper... 6 bucks/50 rounds. I didnt pick any up. Probably 20-30 boxes on the shelf. Might be mistaken, but thought that was too high. They also had 22 bird shot... 22 bird shot costs 12 bucks/50. Thats kind of high too isnt it? Pretty useless anyways.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Dovans said:


> Holy crapper... 6 bucks/50 rounds. I didnt pick any up. Probably 20-30 boxes on the shelf. Might be mistaken, but thought that was too high. They also had 22 bird shot... 22 bird shot costs 12 bucks/50. Thats kind of high too isnt it? Pretty useless anyways.


Gander had it for $2.49 a box a couple weeks ago. By the time I walked in they were out of the cheap stuff so I had to pay $2.99 each for 10 boxes of 40gram. 50 count. They also threw in a free $10 triggerlock for a gun if you asked.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

I scored 22 ammo at wal mart sunday. I walked in and they had a 225rd brick for 11 bucks so I snagged that. As I was standing around looking at fishing stuff, the guy wheeled some more ammo out and said I don't know what all I got let me open up the box. Inside the box, 1000rd bricks of m-22 ammo for 50.00 bucks! Score, I said ill take two of them. I was gona have my wife buy the other two but I was feeling nice and let an older guy that happened to walk up have them. My son's face when he saw I got some 22 so I can take him shooting was great!


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Man, with the prices on .22 shells, gonna have to let those tree rats get side by side and get 2 for 1 !!!


----------

